# Wie kann ich jemanden finden der für meine Webseite über Spiele schreiben mag?



## H--- (2. Juli 2013)

*Wie kann ich jemanden finden der für meine Webseite über Spiele schreiben mag?*

Ich suche aktuell jemanden der regelmäßig für meine Homepage über Onlinespiele schreibt (und dafür bezahlt wird) aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das am besten angehen soll.


Beim Arbeitsamt hier habe ich angefragt aber die haben gemeint das so etwas nicht von Ihnen vermittelt würde. In der Schule wollte ich einen Zettel aushängen aber die haben das auch abgelehnt weil die gar keine Angebote dort veröffentlichen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich da am besten nachfragen kann bzw. einen Autor für meine Seite finde?

Und auch wegen der Bezahlung bin ich mir unsicher ob man das als Aushilfe abrechnen kann (so weit ich weiss muss man da einen fixen Stundenlohn vereinbaren bei 400 Euro Jobs) aber ich würde gerne pro Wort oder pro Artikel abrechnen. Eine andere Alternative wäre die Beteiligung an den Werbeeinahmen von der Seite. 

Über hilfreiche Kommentare würde ich mich sehr freuen !!!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2013)

Erst mal gut, dass Du nicht den Namen der website postest, da das als Werbung eingestuft würde 

Ansonsten musst Du halt mal Websites abgrasen und ggf. dort Leute, die schon was veröffentlicht haben, anmailen. Oder auch von zB Blogs oder YouTube-Let'sPlayern. Auf jeden Fall benötigst Du natürlich nen Probeartikel. Und auch ein Konzept, also Du musst wissen, über was man schreiben soll, wie ausführlich, ob eigene Screenshots mit reinsollen, ob nur der Text abgegeben wird und du den Rest machst oder wie das technisch laufen soll, in welche es vom Prinzip her geht (hip und trendy, witzig, sachlich, mit "Du" oder "Sie" als Anrede, seriös usw. )

Ne richtige Sammelstelle wüsst ich aber nicht, wobei es natürlich Autoren- und Journalistenverbände gibt. Vielleicht können Dir ja auch Redakteure von hier oder anderen Seiten Verbände nennen, die wirklich seriös sind. Wobei ich wiederum nicht weiß, ob man dort dann die Leute findet, die zu Deiner Seite passen und nicht eher "seriöse Journalisten", die über "wichtige" Themen recherchieren und berichten wollen ^^ 


Und rein rechtlich wegen der Abrechnung: da solltest Du mal beim Gewerbeamt fragen oder direkt nen Anwalt aus dem Bereich, denn da hast Du ja ggf. auch Pflichten mit Steuern, Rente usw. je nach dem, in welcher Form du jemanden "einstellst" oder ob du dem nur ein Honorar auf freier Basis gibst. Eine Beratung brauchst Du allein schon, um zu erfahren, was Du alles brauchst allein um diese gewerbliche Website betreiben zu dürfen: Gewerbeschein, Steuerveranlagung, Klärung von Rechten, Impressum usw usw.


----------

